# under water welding



## ahmed_eng3 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

salamo 3likom ya gama3a de awl mara asharak fy montada wa kaman wada7 an al mohandaseen hana masha2allah fa ana ba7awel a3mal 7aga da katab 3an al underwater welding yarat tashofo wa asma3 rododkom wa insha2allah yakon mofeeed


----------



## مررتجى (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ احمد .


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (23 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وكل عام ولأنت بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المعظم


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (6 أبريل 2008)

جزيت خيرا
اللي عنده ملفات لحام تحت الماء يعطيني مشكورا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أبريل 2008)

شكرا عزيزي الكريم .

الموضوع جميل ورائع ننظر جديدك .

جزاك الله خيرا وبركة .


البغدادي


----------



## سدير عدنان (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (18 أبريل 2008)

3afwan wa isa nazwadkom be malfat o5ra


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (18 أبريل 2008)

meroiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (18 أبريل 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (18 أبريل 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (18 أبريل 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

